# Seeking Original owner of Ordinary Bike Shop from Tucson,AZ (Doug)



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi;

Hope to find Doug or Arnold "Arnie" the mechanic the former owners of Ordinary Bike Shop from Tucson, AZ as I have a question. I hope this is not a bother.
In 1999 -2000 there was a bike in your store (next to Cup cafe now called something else on 4th Ave) You had a bicycle called a Dragon bicycle from Tiawan
it was a low 28in bike very sleek looking with spoon breaks and a wheel stand instead of a kick stand. 

Seeking to study the bike want to contact Ed from La Suprema in Tucson, AZ
to make me a bike like it. Can Doug help locate the owner and the bike
so Ed can study it. I have not talked to Ed in a year. Setting aside the money 
to have him build a unique frame (Double bar 1920's style) that will accomadate a fuel tank for a small bike engine and luggage wrack etc.


----------

